
Highchart in One Line - avdaredevil
https://avdaredevil.github.io/highcharts-chart/
======
avdaredevil
Create Production Ready Highcharts in one line of Code using WebComponents (in
Google Polymer)!

Featured by Highcharts on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Highcharts/status/697813952865136642](https://twitter.com/Highcharts/status/697813952865136642)

